# Mule has foal!



## Bluerocket (Jul 27, 2007)

Hyou seen this already?

A pack mule had a foal -- a John Mule -- too bad they don't mention who the probably daddy is.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.p...toryId=12260255

JJay


----------



## RNR (Jul 27, 2007)

OH my he is cute! It makes me wonder what the daddy was a Horse or Donkey or mabey even another Mule????

Thanks for sharing !

RNR


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! Cool! Very cute critter also the mom!


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2007)

That is really interesting!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 27, 2007)

cool story and pics, thanks for sharing. happens more than one would think, we have friends here locally who have a female mule bred on their place... well last spring she miscarried! so while they didn't havea live foal, they did have a pregnant molly mule!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

What a little miracle and what a cutie




:

Mama is sooooo lucky to be a Mom...she looks very proud too



:

* it's got to be "Global Warming"



:


----------



## Ashley (Jul 27, 2007)

And that is why we always fixed out male mules, just to be safe. I for one dont necessarly beleive they are sterile.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 27, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]neat story



: , she was meant to be a momma



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Jul 27, 2007)

Great story!



JumpinJackFarm said:


> ...she looks very proud too
> 
> 
> 
> :



I agree - what a happy little momma and baby



:


----------



## minimule (Jul 27, 2007)

My bet is on a jack somewhere. I've heard that IF a mule does carry a foal, it generally favors the sire. This little guy looks like he might have had a jack daddy.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow! Amazing story, thanks for sharing!

Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 28, 2007)

I have heard of mules foaling in the past too, they are believed to be sterile but I think I read somewhere that a very few out of 1,000s can get bred. My guess would be he had a jack for his sire... he sure is a cutie! Corinne


----------



## julieb (Jul 28, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I have heard of mules foaling in the past too, they are believed to be sterile but I think I read somewhere that a very few out of 1,000 can get bred. My guess would be he had a jack for his sire... he sure is a cutie! Corinne


OK i cant stand it fill me in.....is it that mules are not suppose to be able to have lil ones???do they say there is a reason???? This is very interesting another lesson i was trying to just read the posts but its killing me to know the low down..



: :lol:



: julie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Julie, mules and hinnys, are considered a hybrid, meaning that they resulted from crossing 2 species, a donkey and a horse. A "species" is considered to be any animal that CAN reproduce, and since a mule or hinny is crossed it isnt considerd a species. Horses have 64 chromosomes and a donkey has 62, a mule or a hinny has 63, making them sterile.....in almost all cases. Its very rare when either one reproduces, and they are very few on record where the owners of these animals have ACTUALLY had proof that there mules or hinnys have reproduced. My hinny is gelded now, but he was intact for 3 years, and I also had him in with alot of mares...never once was one bred, and it wasnt for lack of trying



: :bgrin . I would think if someone does have a mule or hinny that is reproducing, they would let the WORLD know about it, it would be considered that rare. Also, the reason most people geld there mules or hinny is because the animal can become a real pain in the butt after they mature  Just ask any old rancher who has owned them, they can tell you some real stories about mules and hinnys



: Corinne


----------



## julieb (Jul 28, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Hi Julie, mules and hinnys, are considered a hybrid, meaning that they resulted from crossing 2 species, a donkey and a horse. A "species" is considered to be any animal that CAN reproduce, and since a mule or hinny is crossed it isnt considerd a species. Horses have 64 chromosomes and a donkey has 62, a mule or a hinny has 63, making them sterile.....in almost all cases. Its very rare when either one reproduces, and they are very few on record where the owners of these animals have ACTUALLY had proof that there mules or hinnys have reproduced. My hinny is gelded now, but he was intact for 3 years, and I also had him in with alot of mares...never once was one bred, and it wasnt for lack of trying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Corinne i have learned a new thing.......how interesting i have never heard that before



: fun fun fun to learn new things a big thanks again :aktion033:


----------

